# Executor legal obligations



## gInvestor (17 Mar 2010)

[FONT=&quot]Hello, quick question. [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Does the executor of a will have to give heirs information ? As a heir my dad is wondering if this is something that he should have received as he knows he’s a benefactor but has to date not received any other information from the executor (sister). Is there an obligation by law to supply one ? [/FONT][FONT=&quot]

I see alot of answers to this question on the web (all yes) but none from an Irish source so want to know if anyone here could help. 

Thanks.[/FONT]


----------



## mathepac (17 Mar 2010)

An executor's legal obligations are to gather up the assets of the deceased, pay any outstanding bills and taxes, and in a timely manner carry out the wishes expressed in the will.

What kind of information does your father require from his sister?


----------



## gInvestor (17 Mar 2010)

No information required, as per the posting. The question relates more to ensuring that all is done correctly so is there an [FONT=&quot]obligation by law to supply information to each of the heirs ? 
[/FONT]


----------



## mathepac (17 Mar 2010)

gInvestor said:


> [FONT=&quot]... [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Does the executor of a will have to give heirs information ? ...  to date not received any other information from the executor ..[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]





mathepac said:


> ... What kind of information does your father  require from his sister?





gInvestor said:


> No  information required, ....   is there an [FONT=&quot]obligation by law  to supply information to each of the heirs ?
> [/FONT]


 We seem to be going around in circles ...


----------



## pudds (17 Mar 2010)

On the rare occasion that I was  executor of a will, first I had to wait till will was probated after supplying all the relevant doc's which took time and when I got the Grant of Administration it was only then I explained to the beneficiaries what was in the Will.   12 months is not unreasonable time to allow but an executor is obliged to do it a.s.a.p.


----------



## ramble (22 Mar 2010)

In order to extract a grant of probate PPS numbers of all beneficiaries inheriting over €10,000 must be supplied to the revenue at the beginning, it is almost impossible to get someones pps number without asking them.  Prior gifts must also be disclosed.  The solicitor advising the executor should write to each beneficiary with details of the bequest to them and with a form for them to sign confirming  their pps number and whether they have had any prior gifts or inheritances.  Sometimes beneficiaries wish to disclaim their gift, they may have a tax issue that needs to be addressed and there is scope for tax planning.  If the executor does not engage with the beneficaries he will not find these things out.  If there are a lot of beneficiaries with small gifts of less than 500 or so the executor may not contact them until the probate is granted and money ready for distribution, I would not consider this good practice and always notify all beneficiaries right at the beginning.


----------

